# Bucket Rescue Training?



## JShaw (Nov 3, 2007)

I am looking for some formal training on Bucket Rescue? I have a small company in northern Minnesota and don't have a lot of money to throw around but need to have this. Does anyone have suggestions or places I might look?


----------



## JShaw (Nov 6, 2007)

So....is there any business owners that do any sort of rescue training at all? Is it all in house? Is this a question that no one has asked? How about this, if you don't do any training for bucket rescues why not?


----------



## Silentmtn3 (Nov 6, 2007)

*aerial rescue for bucket, training*

I live in a small town in north central arizona. I have found that our sheriff depart as well as the sheiff dept's in the surrounding counties have a SAR - Search and Rescue and routinely train including aerial recue. You might want to also check with your local fire department. Also contact TCIA for references, as well as any of your local tree companies. Ask them , especially if they have been in business for a long time. Never reinvent the wheel if you don't have to. Other tree companies may be competitors, but you will find they can also be friends and helpful mentors.

Brian
Miami, AZ


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 6, 2007)

Contact these guys. They have just the programs you are looking for. And they can recommend other trainers. Also , talk to your accountant ,
you can probably write 100 % of the program cost off .

http://www.northamericantrainingsolutions.com/index.php


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 5, 2008)

Call Lois at ACRT in Akron, Ohio at 1-800-622-2562 ext. 240 and she can set you up with a training course that is designed specifically for tree care aerial rescue both with and with out aerial lifts.It is very important that your crew knows how to do this.Many tree workers have been electrocuted as they don't understand "step potential" and how it effects aerial lift operation and rescue.I highly recommend ACRT's classes they are excellent training for both small and large companies.Call Lois and tell her Keith Norton reffered you to them.


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention that ACRT has an aerial lift operator certification program that is quick and affordable and covers aerial lift rescue.And if an OSHA inspector ever stops and asks if your certified to operate an aerial lift it can keep you from being shut down and fined.ACRT developed this program as a result of this happening.


----------



## JShaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## LTREES (Jan 25, 2008)

YEARS AGO IN N.J. THE ELECTRIC COMPANIES USE TO HOLD SEMINARS A FEW TIMES THROUGH OUT THE YEAR. IT IS TO THEIR ADVANTAGE TO HELP OTHER PEOPLE NOT TO KNOCK DOWN THEIR WIRES. IN THE CLASS WAS INCLUDED ARIEL RESCUE TRAINING ( WE ACTUALLY HAD TO RESCUE AN UNRESPONSIVE PERSON ) . THEY ALSO TALKED ALOT ABOUT THE BUCKETS AND HOW TO SAVE SOMEONE. THE VIDEO WAS LIVE AND INCREDIBLE. THAT WAS 16 YEARS AGO AND I STILL HAVE A VIVID MEMORY OF IT.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## coxp67 (Feb 10, 2008)

try arbormaster training.www.arbormaster.com


----------

